
Amid Sexual Harassment Lawsuit, Upload VR Raises $4.5M - cpt_snowcrash
https://net.xyz/2017/05/17/amid-sexual-harassment-lawsuit-upload-vr-raises-4-5-million/
======
anderson42
I don't know it feels like tech industry really rewards being an asshole and
bro culture at workspace. Probably the investors are inspired too much by Wolf
of Wall Street.

~~~
samvrk
You can't really compare wallstreet and tech industry. One of the them just
extracts commission through transactions of others while companies in tech do
create some intrinsic value ( well some of them atleast)

~~~
anderson42
I think this kind of culture is more of result of having someone else's money
in the equation. For wallstreet it is of client's and in tech industry it is
of investors.

